

Vitality everywhere: the Gone List, Facebook’s News Feed, and the rise of the feed. - mspeiser
http://laserlike.com/2008/06/10/vitality-everywhere-the-gone-list-facebooks-news-feed-and-the-rise-of-the-feed/
Facebook-like News Feed for everything else.
======
paul
I had a script like this at Google. Every day it would email me all the
changes to the employee db. I could see who was quitting, getting hired,
changing titles, etc. It was very interesting, though I eventually had to
filter out the people that I didn't care about. Now I think there's a popular
internal webapp that does something similar.

